
Show HN: My bootstrapped sideproject app, Movie Trailers and Showtimes - wushupork
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;movies-trailers-showtimes&#x2F;id954721891?mt=8<p>I&#x27;m proud to show you the latest version of my passion project Marquee - an app for discovering movies, showtimes and trailers. It&#x27;s chockfull of little details that make the app a pleasure to use.<p>Rather than try to raise funding and pursue this full time, I&#x27;ve chosen to do this on &#x27;Hard Mode&#x27; and treat it as a side project until it gets more traction. I realize that probably creates a catch 22 situation. How can I get traction if I don&#x27;t devote time to it. Given my current life situation, it&#x27;s a little tough to drop everything and &quot;go for it&quot;.<p>Any feedback and advice on the app is greatly appreciated.
======
10dpd
Sorry to be blunt but "Rather than try to raise funding and pursue this full
time"? Do you really think you'd be able to raise money for a movie trailer
app?

~~~
wushupork
Not blunt at all. Probably not until there's huge traction.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
And after that? How do you plan to make money with the app?

~~~
wushupork
There's already some monetization opportunities in the app - iTunes affiliate.
Video ads, etc.

We also have potential partnership opportunities and other revshare
opportunities coming.

------
kelheor
Do you planning optimize your app for ipad? I'm even can't see app icon, just
white square.

~~~
wushupork
Yes, eventually. So much to do. That's probably next.

------
pwnsaucage
Nice man, I used Flixster for a while, but just noticed some REALLY annoying
ads on that app ... space for improvement!

------
solve
"Hard mode" is raising outside money. Easier (and often better!) mode, is to
delay raising outside money.

Your current employer is usually a far better investor to (unknowingly) fund
your projects anyway.

